# Pai Lum White Dragon Fist



## mdavidg (Feb 23, 2018)

Has anyone ever heard of this style? I'm in the process of moving to CO and they have several schools. What intrigues me is that the style, which claims to be old, is a combination of tai chi, 5 animal style kenpo, and qigong. I haven't been to a school to check out the lessons yet. We have a variety of schools here in CO that include Shaolin Kung Fu, Praying Mantis Style, Muay Thai, Traditional JJ, not that ripoff that stole the name, TKD, and several others. So I really do have a bounty to choose from. Or I should say, me and my boys have a nice selection to pick from. But, I'd love to hear if anyone has any knowledge or experiences with Pai Lum White Dragon Fist.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 23, 2018)

mdavidg said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this style? I'm in the process of moving to CO and they have several schools. What intrigues me is that the style, which claims to be old, is a combination of tai chi, 5 animal style kenpo, and qigong. I haven't been to a school to check out the lessons yet. We have a variety of schools here in CO that include Shaolin Kung Fu, Praying Mantis Style, Muay Thai, Traditional JJ, not that ripoff that stole the name, TKD, and several others. So I really do have a bounty to choose from. Or I should say, me and my boys have a nice selection to pick from. But, I'd love to hear if anyone has any knowledge or experiences with Pai Lum White Dragon Fist.


Do they have a website?


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 23, 2018)

I’ll be honest: as an ex-kenpo guy and a very enthusiastic practitioner of a Chinese/Tibetan method, I am always suspicious of any system that is a mix of kenpo and older Chinese methods that seem to try and create a historical connection that probably cannot be supported.  Especially when it is then claimed to be really old.

Not all systems mix well, and most people doing the mixing do not do a good job of it.  They end up creating a Frankenstein’s monster of a system, adding up to be less than the sum of the component parts.

Mixing kenpo, taiji, and a five animal system strIkes me as probably not a good mix.  There are bound to be inconsistencies between the base methods that undermine or conflict with each other.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 23, 2018)

Ok, I just found the website.  Honestly, I don’t get a good feeling from this.  There is zero information on the website, the instructors are not named and there is no training history listed for the head guy.  It does not even name the head guy, although there is a picture of some guy in a chair surrounded by a bunch of people who I have to assume are the instructors.

The website has a bunch of “inspirational” pictures of sunsets and sandy beaches, and that is just fluff.

This website would be enough for me to completely avoid this place.  I would need to be presented with some very substantial information about them at this point, to get me to change my mind.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 23, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Mixing kenpo, taiji, ...


Many years ago there was a local school that mix TKD and Taiji. When they did Taiji, Their Taiji move look like a car with square wheels - 1, 2, 3, 4, and 1, 2, 3, 4, ...


----------



## Jon-Bhoy (Feb 23, 2018)

mdavidg said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this style? I'm in the process of moving to CO and they have several schools. What intrigues me is that the style, which claims to be old, is a combination of tai chi, 5 animal style kenpo, and qigong. I haven't been to a school to check out the lessons yet. We have a variety of schools here in CO that include Shaolin Kung Fu, Praying Mantis Style, Muay Thai, Traditional JJ, not that ripoff that stole the name, TKD, and several others. So I really do have a bounty to choose from. Or I should say, me and my boys have a nice selection to pick from. But, I'd love to hear if anyone has any knowledge or experiences with Pai Lum White Dragon Fist.


I used to live in Northern Colorado, and trained with them for a brief time. Their head teacher is a direct student of Daniel K. Pai. You can read about him more here. Master Training Systems - Grandmaster Daniel K. Pai


----------



## mdavidg (Feb 25, 2018)

Thank you Jon. So would you say that you enjoyed studying this system? Because it seems pretty decent. We also have a great judo dojo in Denver and a Muay Thai school too. Heck, we have lots of martil arts including praying mantis style kung fu. But for some reason, this one peaked my interest.


----------



## mdavidg (Feb 25, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Do they have a website?


Yes, they sure do. 

Home - Pai Lum White Dragon Martial Arts Colorado


----------



## mdavidg (Feb 25, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Ok, I just found the website.  Honestly, I don’t get a good feeling from this.  There is zero information on the website, the instructors are not named and there is no training history listed for the head guy.  It does not even name the head guy, although there is a picture of some guy in a chair surrounded by a bunch of people who I have to assume are the instructors.
> 
> The website has a bunch of “inspirational” pictures of sunsets and sandy beaches, and that is just fluff.
> 
> This website would be enough for me to completely avoid this place.  I would need to be presented with some very substantial information about them at this point, to get me to change my mind.




Thanks. This is why I asked. We do have other places worth checking out. Including a Shaolin Kung Fu school. Actually, we have three of those and a Praying Mantis Style. And, of course, we have real, Jujutsu ere in CO. I refuse to study BJJ because I consider it a wannabee. It may have loose ties to jiu jitsu but honestly, Gracie, the founder's only association with JJ was from the mention of the original art by his sifu who taught him Judo.

And, of course, we have a great Aikido guy in town. And I could study with him and also study Muay Thai, or some other style to complement it.


----------



## Jon-Bhoy (Feb 25, 2018)

I did enjoy it, it did seem like alot of information. Besides Kung fu (forms, fighting, self defense etc) there was also Chi gung, wooden dummy, tai chi etc.. after looking into the system further, I read that Daniel Pai, didnt teach the same thing to every student..and after his death, alot of the higher ranking guys got together and discovered they didnt all know the same forms, weapons etc... I ended up going to train with some Ju Jutsu/BJJ guys in the end... (personal preference)


----------

